
Ask HN: Is it ok to talk to your co-workers about your side project? - caltrain
On one had you work with them daily and you may know a few intelligent people whom you can have good conversations about.<p>But on the other hand they may start to suspect that you are working on your side project during business hours.<p>What are other pros and cons?
======
thisone
We discuss what we did over the weekend, and that quite often involves talking
about personal projects. Hell, we even may ask each other questions and
opinions on sticking points.

Then again, I work for a sane employer and from reading the comments here,
most people don't.

------
DamnYuppie
Honestly it depends on your employment agreement. If your side project is
making money I would not discuss it with anyone at work.

If your employer decides, now or in the future, to take a substantial interest
in what you are doing it can cause you no end of headaches. Also please note
that it only takes one or two individuals within an organization to stir up
trouble. The founder/ceo may not be that interested but if one party along the
line decides it is best for that work to cease it will be a HUGE pita.

------
Kevin_S
Not worth it in my opinion. Giving off the impression that you want to leave
your job (even if you don't) is a bad look. Find literally anyone else to talk
about it with.

------
Insanity
I have coworkers with whom we do share information about sideprojects. These
are oss tools however and as far as I know we all see it as something done for
fun and not monitary gain.

I don't see any issue with it. But of course a lot depends on your sideproject
and the environment in which you work

------
Spoom
Your employer could argue that you used company resources _and_ company time
(i.e. your coworkers' input during working hours) in building the side project
and thus under your employment agreement, it belongs exclusively to your
employer.

So probably not.

------
workingman
No, never work on your side projects during office hours.

Pros: None Cons: Be sued, company owning your products, be fired

------
Mz
This depends on a great many factors, including how well you know when/about
what to shut up, what your specific co-workers are like, the nature of the
project, and where you work.

------
akulbe
Assume the worst, that they will share every last detail with {any,every}one.
Can you live with that? will it jeopardize your side income at all?

Proceed accordingly.

------
Jemaclus
I would avoid it. Better safe than sorry.

